# embarrassing women problem... please help



## elena_jay (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can help me out... I have IBS (and i'm kind of a hypochondriac as well hehe)... over the past 3 weeks, i've been noticing a sour smell coming from me... i thought it was either a yeast infection or a bacterial infection, so i went to the doctor and she took a swab and sent it off to the lab... it came back negative... I recently moved from Canada to the UK, and of course i'm stressed from finding a job, so i'm sure it doesn't help my problems being tense all the time... plus all the new food that i'm not used to ether... I haven't had a good BM in awhile too..i'm so clueless on what this could be... anyone heard of this before?? tips would be wonderful!!!! i'm not even sure if its IBS related... but i'm embarrassed and scared Thanks!!!


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Hopefully, this has gotten better. Sometimes your cycle can affect smells. Also, be sure you are getting enough to drink and staying hydrated. I have found that Cranberry juice can help with all sorts of female problems. It can't hurt to try it. Blessings!


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Sometimes I have a different type smell, I described as almost smell. It turned out I am having some perimenopause symptoms including thinning of the vaginal lining. When I treated for that, smell went away -- although doctor said he didn't have a clue about the smell.


----------

